# 123.ie



## Insured (24 Jun 2004)

Got a pretty competitive quote for home insurance from 123.ie. Has anyone used them or had any problems with them?


----------



## Guest (24 Jun 2004)

Haven't used them myself. Found their holiday insurance quote slightly higher than going direct to the crowd for whom they were reselling (ACE Travel Insurances) but not sure if the same applies to their home insurance policies. This topic might also be of interest:


----------



## rainyday (24 Jun 2004)

I've used them for home insurance for the past few years, and been unable to beat their quotes each renewal time.


----------



## techman29 (24 Jun 2004)

Try Solmon Brokers in Dublin.

01 6788710


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Jun 2004)

*Shop around.*

I recently moved to Ulster Bank for home insurance and made considerable savings.


----------



## MichaelL (24 Jun 2004)

I have used them a few times now, always best quote by a long way.

Their customer service is good as well in my dealings with them


----------



## ninsaga (25 Jun 2004)

Just renewed Home insurance with them for the 2nd year & found them very good. Highly recommended.

ninsaga


----------



## Insured (25 Jun 2004)

Thanks all. I can't beat 123.ie - even went directly to the insurer and they were €80 for the same product and level of cover.


----------



## regfnotloh (24 Dec 2004)

I tried them for motor insurance and their quote were from e400- e1000 more expensive than i am currently paying. stay away i say


----------



## ClubMan (24 Dec 2004)

*stay away i say*

I'd be more inclined to say "shop around" as no single broker or underwriter is guaranteed to be cheapest (or best - not necessarily the same thing) in all cases.


----------



## rainyday (25 Dec 2004)

I've been unable to beat 123.ie for home insurance for the past 3-4 years despite shopping around each year.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Dec 2004)

Just shows that each individual needs to shop around - nobody, including _123.ie_ who were generally significantly dearer for equivalent cover, could beat _AA/Royal & Sun Alliance_ for my requirements up to this year when _FBD_ bettered them.


----------



## Lemurz (28 Dec 2004)

*Home Insurance*

Try [broken link removed]

Best deal I found this year and the policy extras are superb!


----------



## fork (29 Dec 2004)

*home insurance*

Its always worth shopping around. I recently had to renew our home insurance, cheapest was 123.ie next cheapest was fbd. Last year was with eagle star who were not competative at all this year.


----------



## Geoffreyod (29 Dec 2004)

*Re: home insurance*

I have used them.  For Motor Insurance drop the Windscreen protection option you'll find that they return very competitive prices from a British insurer called Highway insurance(although the insurer won't be identified) which comfortably undercut the cartel operating in Ireland.


----------

